# ooma telo hook up with fios



## hsf443 (Aug 30, 2010)

I have my house set up for wireless fios internet. How would I hook up the ooma telo with this set up?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

The same way you would with any other ISP. 

There are 2 connection methods (before or after the router). Although the Ooma has built in QOS settings, I recommend connecting it to an open port on your router (not before it). The reason being is a simple one; it will slow down your connection significantly if you don't.

Most recent routers have QOS settings within their own interface you can adjust to suit your taste based on your network needs.

At any rate, this is how it would connect:
Connect the fios line to modem/router
Connect an open port on your router to the ooma device

Wala, you're done.....


----------



## hsf443 (Aug 30, 2010)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> The same way you would with any other ISP.
> 
> There are 2 connection methods (before or after the router). Although the Ooma has built in QOS settings, I recommend connecting it to an open port on your router (not before it). The reason being is a simple one; it will slow down your connection significantly if you don't.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but my problem is that the fios wireless set up is in a closet and there are no phone jacks in that area. Can I use an adapter to connect the telo to the router?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

hsf443 said:


> Thanks, but my problem is that the fios wireless set up is in a closet and there are no phone jacks in that area. Can I use an adapter to connect the telo to the router?


With the ooma telo, you don't need a phone jack assuming you have a telo matching cordless phone that is... it syncs with the telo and is wireless just like any other cordless phone would be....

Simply connect the telo to your router with an ethernet cable, then pair a telo cordless handset with the telo base station and that's all there is to it.

In order for you to use your current analog phones, you would have to wire the phones to the Telo base station....


----------

